

You're boycotting Apple over charges whilst this happens? - rlmw
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/feb/15/apple-report-reveals-child-labour

======
rlmw
I suppose I submitted this link really because it opens up some interesting
business ethics questions. I noted recent news talking about Apple using their
control of the iOS platform in order to obtain more revenue from people
selling non-software products.

As a consumer do you think this is less acceptable to you than you knowingly
dealing with supplier who fail to meet your safety audit standards, and who
have employees dying?

As a business owner would you do this? I know its easy to say 'no never', but
would you undertake the additional costs of auditing your suppliers? Would you
sever relations with people who aren't treating their workers well? If you'd
check your suppliers, is responsibility transitive - in other words are your
supplier's supplier's also your responsibility?

------
sambeau
"It ordered most to pay the children's education costs but fired one
contractor which was using 42 minors and had 'chosen to overlook the issue',
the company said."

So it's not as if they overlooked it.

